# Looking for new hunting buddy



## wags1979 (Mar 26, 2008)

Looking for new dog , saw on an old post of a possible breeder on 534 , but no # or name . Anyone out there that can help ? Would look at English setter too . Thanks for any leads .. Mark at 330-525-7162 or 428-2257


----------



## Waterline (Jan 20, 2007)

wags1979 said:


> Looking for new dog , saw on an old post of a possible breeder on 534 , but no # or name . Anyone out there that can help ? Would look at English setter too . Thanks for any leads .. Mark at 330-525-7162 or 428-2257


Don't know what you will be hunting mostly but this trainer and breeder looks like he takes pride in foot-hunting bird dogs, may want to check him out and pay a visit. Road Trip! http://bobsstraightcreekllewellins.com/


----------



## wags1979 (Mar 26, 2008)

Waterline said:


> Don't know what you will be hunting mostly but this trainer and breeder looks like he takes pride in foot-hunting bird dogs, may want to check him out and pay a visit. Road Trip! http://bobsstraightcreekllewellins.com/


Thanks , will check it out ... Looking to hunt pheasant and grouse


----------



## ckfowler (Jul 14, 2008)

http://www.wildwoodllewellins.com


----------



## joe goble (Jun 9, 2007)

I have some English pointers


----------



## longhaulpointer (Mar 12, 2009)

My neighbor has some lewellins on the ground now. They are 6 weeks old and beautiful. If your interested let me know and I'll pass u his # located real close to ceasers creek


----------

